# How do i create a video folder on my PSP?



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

When I open up the PSP file on my computer, there is no video folder. I'm wondering if I can just create a new folder name "videos" or if I have to download it from a site.


----------



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello???? Pleanse answer. I've been patient.


----------



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello???? Pleanse answer. I've been patient.


----------



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello???? Pleanse answer. I've been patient.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you tried creating it?


----------



## hudey123 (Sep 19, 2007)

Doesn't look like there are many PSP users on here, and I'm in that camp.

I went to Sony.com, clicked on the link to PSP, went to Support, and found this page:

http://www.us.playstation.com/Support/PSP/Movies/s_psp_mv_SA.html

The two links that are near the top:

Saving Directly to a Memory Stick Duo in your PSP®.
Saving to a Memory Stick Duo Using a Computer

Should probably answer your question.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh connect the psp to pc..then open the place u want the folder to be...so...more than likely on ur memory stick..then right click and press new..then folder...call it videos...job done


----------



## BlackFlagg (Dec 19, 2007)

There is a folder called Videos by default when you format your memory stick. What kind of video file are you trying to play on your PSP?


----------

